# ENFIA Property Tax 2014



## Fowlerat

Has anyone received their new property tax notice yet, and if so did it come direct or via your accountant? They were due out this month but we have not seen anything yet. We know that it has to be paid in full by the end of December 2014, but that you should have been able to pay in 6 monthly instalments from July.


----------



## Canadacanary

*Tax help*

This tax situation is crazy! I am living in NA but have property in Greece and have the same question...ho, when, where do we find the tax bill and how to pay from overseas????


----------



## concertina

*property tax*



Canadacanary said:


> This tax situation is crazy! I am living in NA but have property in Greece and have the same question...ho, when, where do we find the tax bill and how to pay from overseas????


Hello,no tax demands have been sent out as yet.Owning property here in Greece means that you should have a tax account at the tax office with your own code for you and your accountant to inspect on line and its here that the government and the police are able to search your possible debt,so for example if they wont more tax from you they notify you at the coded address on line.I own property so they made me fill in tax returns in my own name as well as annual joint return with my husband.So perhaps they will notify us through our tax site and by post,Im not sure,an accountant will be able to advise further,paying tax on your property Canadacanary will also clarify ownership,because the people in your property cannot pay the tax and if the tax is not paid the property can be seized by the tax office anyway so lots for you to find out.


----------



## dinos

Fowlerat said:


> Has anyone received their new property tax notice yet, and if so did it come direct or via your accountant? They were due out this month but we have not seen anything yet. We know that it has to be paid in full by the end of December 2014, but that you should have been able to pay in 6 monthly instalments from July.


In similar situation. I'm going to get a Greek accountant to sort it out for me as I have received nothing and know nothing. I think your tax number is printed on electricity bills and you'll need it.


----------



## concertina

*property tax in Greece*



dinos said:


> In similar situation. I'm going to get a Greek accountant to sort it out for me as I have received nothing and know nothing. I think your tax number is printed on electricity bills and you'll need it.


We have seen an accountant and the tax office had in fact sent us an email back in May giving instructions on how to activate entry into our personal ...Taxisnet..... email account with the tax office,it is here that they will inform you/everyone of their tax record and any payments to be paid,activation means you get your security codes for this entry/code and password you will need every time you want access.We have been using two different accountants,our usual one has not been so helpful in regards to paying my husbands outstanding tax from his wages,he pays every month huge amounts,taken at source from his employer but still they want 300 more by September,our usual accountant said...no...no..you got to pay all upfront,the second said...we will fix this for 2 installments,so shop around,some are so much more helpful in times of desperation.You may need a trip to the tax office to get your codes and password but your accountant will tell you everything,actually we have accessed our tax account and our property tax bill has not yet been entered,they have extended the time for payment because as usual they are making amendments to their mistakes and its all a mess.


----------



## dinos

*Property tax in Greece*

Thank you for the very helpful post... I'll start the ball rolling. How much did you pay your accountant for this work?


----------



## concertina

dinos said:


> Thank you for the very helpful post... I'll start the ball rolling. How much did you pay your accountant for this work?


For our yearly tax declaration we pay our somewhat unhelpful accountant about 30 euro,its all straight forward because your accountant just taps in to your Taxisnet account which they have the codes for.Our other accountant we had to pay 50 euro,but if your account has not been set up you may have to give 100 or so,depends how greedy he or she is,the email from the tax office had a dead-line date for activation which was about 2 weeks ago,we had about 10 minutes to do it before midnight when it expired....the stress...But do not worry,these Greek accountants know how to do it all,they will manage everything for you and sometimes they will do the trip to the tax office if needed or give you the written requests for information,you have to pay but its not crazy money and well worth it to rid yourself of the stress.Dont forget to keep your password,codes to get into Taxisnet very safe although your accountant will file it away for future use,wise to use the same accountant every year then they know your story.


----------



## ratzakli

Here is the latest information about the ENFIA situation: ekathimerini.com | New property tax details out

Some good news for those living on Kefalonia and other earthquake-affected areas: "Properties on the Ionian island of Cephalonia, which was struck by a major earthquake in February, have been exempted from the new ENFIA property tax for a year. The same will also apply to properties in other parts of the country affected by other earthquakes and consequently put out of use."


----------



## ratzakli

For those of you lucky enough to have property in Greece, here is some more information about the ENFIA payments: ekathimerini.com | Deadline for ENFIA tax pushed back to September 30


----------



## AllanMiles

Yes I have had our property tax emailed to us yesterday from the accountant. The first payment deadline is Monday the 29th, talk to your accountant to get you the payment details from the central web site.


----------



## samrvy

Hi guys. HELP !!!

Am I right in thinking that now there is a new different property tax ? I own a house in Greece and declared it the moment I bought it 5 years ago. My accountant was great and everything was taken care of for just 50 euro each year. I was told that I did not have to pay tax to the government for the last 2 years as I don't live in Greece and don't earn any money in the country at all. Unfortunately 5 months ago my accountant closed the business and moved away , I was left with all the previous forms and receipts , charged the usual 50 euro and sent to another accountant that he recommend. 
Off I went with my paperwork to the new office and the guy spoke very good english , most probably better than mine. He told me all is ok and to call back to see him this coming November. 
Can anyone advise me on weather or not I will have to start paying tax when I call to see him and if so what prices should I expect 
Thanks for your help.


----------



## concertina

*property tax in greece*

hello Samrvy,well this property tax lark has not been easy,the haratsi in the electric bill stopped and as of september I believe, we are on the property tax,when you bought your house I am presuming you or your simvoliographo filled in an E-9 tax form which one does as a new owner so that the tax office knows all about you and the property,they work out from this your meters and geographical position so as to assess your tax due.Even greeks get caught out,my husband inherited a flat from his mother but neither the lawyer or the simvolio told him to fill in a E 9 tax return 3 years ago and if one does not do it you will be fined by the tax office.One hundred now to the accountant to fix it with the tax office(pay some connections)and one hundred or more for the fine.You must have your own account with....Taxis net .com You will have your user name and password to get in on line,here the tax office will tell you everything about your tax situation and how much you owe them,your yearly property tax will be tabled out as 6 installments saying how much on what dates to pay,this can be printed out by yourself or your accountant,you can easy go on line yourself,see it and print it then go to the bank,there is a code on it for the bank to know its you.An E9 is purely for property and is done once or if there is a change of some type I believe,and El is for income.Your accountant needs to help you,do something for their 50 euro.I own property here but still have to fill in the El every june even though I dont have any income from Greece.My husbands tiny 50 meter flat in Athens should be about 200 property tax every year,although nothing shows for his flat on his Taxis net.com account for property because no E9 was filled in.So for them he owns no property.big mess-up.My house outside of Athens in the country-side near Loutraki is 500 euro property tax every year,I have 200 meters with the apothiki and garage in with the bill.All areas are different prices,posh suburbs will be very high,country areas less.You dont need the accountant for your property tax every year,you can print it and go to the bank if you are in greece,dont know for people out of greece,your accountant will know,you do need for the El,but 50 euro is too much,we now pay 20 each for our El every year because its much easier now for the accountants,just they go to your Taxis net account and fill in about your earnings,however your accountant must now look to see if your account has been set up with the tax office,it may require some visits on your part unfortunately.I hope you get it sorted,once its done it becomes very easy every year,much easier than before.


----------



## Jolly Roger

ratzakli said:


> Here is the latest information about the ENFIA situation: ekathimerini.com | New property tax details out
> 
> Some good news for those living on Kefalonia and other earthquake-affected areas: "Properties on the Ionian island of Cephalonia, which was struck by a major earthquake in February, have been exempted from the new ENFIA property tax for a year. The same will also apply to properties in other parts of the country affected by other earthquakes and consequently put out of use."


This website quotes a report suggesting that only FULL residents and businesses of Kefalonia will be exempt in 2014. 

http://www.protothema.gr/greece/article/405050/alert-apofasistike-i-apallagi-olokliris-tis-kefalonias-apo-ton-enfia-gia-ena-hrono/


----------



## AllanMiles

Hi all, you do not have to pay the accountant for getting off your payment slips there six payments, one of our houses is 71 sq mtrs we have to pay 204.80 divided by six, first must be paid by Monday night go to or contact your accountant Monday to check your details are correct and then pay or you will be fined.


----------



## AllanMiles

Anyone who owns a property in Greece must file a tax return even if the tax liability is nil. This must be done by an accountant for my wife and I it is 80.00 euros. We always go to them in May answer a few questions and that's it


----------



## samrvy

Thanks for your replies guys.


----------



## ratzakli

Jolly Roger said:


> This website quotes a report suggesting that only FULL residents and businesses of Kefalonia will be exempt in 2014.


It certainly looks like you're right Roger - it does seem to be only for permanent residents so holiday home owners will still have to "cough up"!


----------



## Marca

Can someone recommend an accountant who can work with me to file tax returns. I am in the US. I have already filed and paid for 2014 but I would like to find someone to file future returns.


----------



## Pete.mhie

*enfia propety tax*

can anyone help me about how much is the calculations for enfia property tax per square mtr. thx


----------



## ElGreco2018

ENFIA will be increased further for some islands in 2018.


----------



## ElGreco2018

ENFIA to get increased in 2018.


----------



## ElGreco2018

ENFIA to get increased in 2018.


----------

